# Need help getting out of a function



## ddw4423 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good evening all,

I have loved my job at Target so far. I’ve gotten trained up on almost all the equipment including the chariot. Ive excelled at everything they put me in and loved operating the equipment and doing full pallet, rack puts, and gpm. I plan on staying for a long time and actually plan on going back to school too all thanks to Target. 

Anyway the point of this was not to gush and brag, in fact I have ran into a problem and am calling on you awesome team members and others once again for some advice. They have put me in charge of label desk since mid July and I absolutely hate it. I don’t even have the right permissions to print or to get on sharepoint. On top of that I’m now public enemy number one to my fellow team members and (of course) to management even if everything is going alright. Lots of people belittling you and treating you like an idiot. “It’s easy I can do your job!” “How did you not know that aisle was blocked?” “C’mon let’s go!! I need labels!”. Ridiculous. Except now I’m not in an aisle by myself where I can tell the guy to get bent and be an adult, now I have to mind what I say and how I come across. I’m not even a leader! It’s like I’m back working customer service where I previously thought I escaped from.

No matter how many times I pitch a fit about being on label desk to my leads, OM, Training OM, trainers, etc, they don’t do anything and just tell me “you’re the only guy competent enough to do it”. Bull crap. Then anytime I try to train anyone else on labels they tell me not to???? Guys and gals, help me out here? How can I go back to working equipment and go back to enjoying my job. I feel hopeless and I come home everyday bitter and burnt out just like at my previous job.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 5, 2021)

If it were me, I’d go to the OM with something like “I can’t continue to be the punching bag of the department every day, it’s causing me mental harm. If I’m not training someone else to do it tomorrow, I’ll be out of the department with the next job change”.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 5, 2021)

ddw4423 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have loved my job at Target so far. I’ve gotten trained up on almost all the equipment including the chariot. Ive excelled at everything they put me in and loved operating the equipment and doing full pallet, rack puts, and gpm. I plan on staying for a long time and actually plan on going back to school too all thanks to Target.
> 
> ...


You’re getting paid, right?  Until you become the lead, it’s YOUR JOB to perform the functions assigned to you.  I’m sure we all would like to pick and choose our tasks each day, but then, unfortunately, many of the necessary things would never get done.  By acting like a toddler, whining and threatening, you’ll end up getting more attention than you bargained for, leading up to and possibly termination.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 5, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> You’re getting paid, right?  Until you become the lead, it’s YOUR JOB to perform the functions assigned to you.  I’m sure we all would like to pick and choose our tasks each day, but then, unfortunately, many of the necessary things would never get done.  By acting like a toddler, whining and threatening, you’ll end up getting more attention than you bargained for, leading up to and possibly termination.


If they were saying they don’t want to GPM, pick CA, flex to OB, etc. I would fully agree with this.
However, there are functions outside the normal scope of “your job” that should be done by people who WANT to do them and should not just be assigned to a single person every day without their consent.
If they volunteered for it, hate it, and the OMs can’t find someone else that wants it now, then they’re SOL. This doesn’t seem to be the case, so there is no reason they should be forced to do it every day.


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 7, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> You’re getting paid, right?  Until you become the lead, it’s YOUR JOB to perform the functions assigned to you.  I’m sure we all would like to pick and choose our tasks each day, but then, unfortunately, many of the necessary things would never get done.  By acting like a toddler, whining and threatening, you’ll end up getting more attention than you bargained for, leading up to and possibly termination.


This is bull because the functions are assigned unfairly, and typically due to who is buddy buddy with the OM not anything else. You are probably the buttkisser who of course always gets placed in the good jobs (even though of course you will deny anything of the sort) so it's very easy for you to say this. Those on the other side, it's not so fun.


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2021)

ddw4423 said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have loved my job at Target so far. I’ve gotten trained up on almost all the equipment including the chariot. Ive excelled at everything they put me in and loved operating the equipment and doing full pallet, rack puts, and gpm. I plan on staying for a long time and actually plan on going back to school too all thanks to Target.
> 
> ...


Funny, I always assumed label printet was a cushy job. I can see why you might dislike it though. Especially every day.
My best advice is to rub some Vicks on your upper lip and start getting your nose nice and brown! 
We are in similar situations here in OB. We are at the point where we are training orange vests to sort because there are no spots for them in doors because of how many other orange vests we have! 
So now its the same 10 guys going on the mezz and closing every single day. 
Doing it daily just ruins the fun of it.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 7, 2021)

a few lines of though,

Option 1. Share you're concerns, not that you don't want to be an LCS but the problems that have you wanting to not be an LCS anymore. Tell them you are tired of the way the other TM's treat you, you're tired of not having the roles and access you need to preform your role, share each and every one of you concerns and that if they truly believe you are their best choice for LCS then they should be willing to help with these problems you are facing.

Option 2. You go you your OM tell them you want out of LCS, you don't enjoy it, that you just don't want to do it anymore. Wait for the response, if they do more yadayada blah blah your our trusted person.. Then Reiterate, No, Really, I no longer wish to be in this position. What do I need to do to get out of it? If they again deflect you can if you feel comfortable enough just straight ask them if you are really going to have to transfer departments to get out of this role? *Note* don't threaten with things you have no intent of doing. also, there is a chance they could have you flex to fill the position anyway.

Option 3. ... A small.... Lie.... tell them you have some things coming up in life that you aren't exactly sure how it will effect your work, that you don't really want to get into it, but that you are concerned that you might have to take a Short LOA to deal with it... pause a moment... afterwards state that the only reason you even bring it up is one, you want your direct leader to be aware and two, it might be wise on their part to let you train someone else to preform the LCS role. ... *you see where this is going* .. if nothing is done wait a week and bring this up again, the OM's are pretty busy and it's pretty easy for them to forget... then rinse repeat...
If they do end up training someone, then you can do the ole switcheroo, Great news I don't need to take a LOA. You now go back to the newly trained LCS tell them how great they are doing at it, and tell them they should talk to the OM about preforming the role more often, so you don't forget how its done. Afterwards you go back to the OM, yeah they are doing great, so great in fact that you think they should do it more often while I go back to pulling some since I'm getting so burnt out on LCS and that it would help new LCS not forget everything they have learned.
if option 3 fails, then you can try option 2

Personally I'd run with Option 1 and onto 2 if I felt the heart to heart wasn't giving me the results I wanted. I don't really like being manipulative but option 3 might work depending on your ability to sell it and your OM.


forgot about option 4, put in for a merit job and get out of the role all together.


----------



## ddw4423 (Sep 13, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> You’re getting paid, right?  Until you become the lead, it’s YOUR JOB to perform the functions assigned to you.  I’m sure we all would like to pick and choose our tasks each day, but then, unfortunately, many of the necessary things would never get done.  By acting like a toddler, whining and threatening, you’ll end up getting more attention than you bargained for, leading up to and possibly termination.


Man am I glad you said something! Would you like to be in Carton air EVERYDAY? Or any other function EVERYDAY? The problem is at my DC, you have to beg to even get trained. Then they just stick you somewhere until you say you want to try something else. I don’t pick and choose my function. But a lot of other people do . If I feel like I will be useful somewhere else, I’m going to tell them why. This is common sense.
Also maybe you didn’t completely read my message. I don’t have the right privileges, I’m being held accountable more so than a team lead, and berated by staff daily. I’m not a little (you know what), but there’s only so much of that I can take when the things I’m getting berated for aren’t even my fault and hard heads, kinda like you, don’t take a minute to consider a different point of view. Thank you for your input.


----------



## ddw4423 (Sep 13, 2021)

@ItChecksOut @Luck @targetdude1 @InboundDCguy 

Thank you all that I tagged for your contributions. I was able to reach a compromise using the advice I was given.
I want to reaffirm, since some didn’t get it the first time, that I love my job and they clearly value me as an employee since I’ve moved to many different functions in my short time. But when a function is clearly not a match, and there are plenty of open spots in other functions available…I do not see the problem in requesting I be taken out. They agreed with my reasoning, and since I work better being in a different area every so often, the try their best to rotate me out since I do well in pretty much every function.


----------

